# 2Cool fly in!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

When. Two weeks from today, Sunday at 9:00 am.

Where. Scobee field.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Woohoo! I'll be there with bells on! Wait, I mean clothes, I'll be there with clothes on!:dance:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Woohoo! I'll be there with bells on! Wait, I mean clothes, I'll be there with clothes on!:dance:


We sure hope so. :slimer:

I sent messages to Barry Raborn and physhstyx. Who else might be interested?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I don't know who else might be interested, I don't know many fliers around here. I used to talk to a couple local guys on DOD.com, but that site has been down for the past couple of weeks, and I don't know how to get a hold of them now. One of the guys I work with has been trying to get into flying, he might be interested.


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

*R/C*

Do I have to have a AMA card to fly at this site?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

kingfisherred said:


> Do I have to have a AMA card to fly at this site?


Yes. But you can do what I did and get the 90 trial membership for $19.95. After the 90 day period your $19.95 can go towards the annual fee of $58.


----------



## u2fast (Dec 9, 2006)

i am in. what is eveyone bringing out to fly. i will try to have my new panther going. oh, and did i mention, i got a new ride. barry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

u2fast said:


> i am in. what is eveyone bringing out to fly. i will try to have my new panther going. oh, and did i mention, i got a new ride. barry


Wherever you work, I wanna job there. 

I'm pretty much a plane noob and will be bringing a .40 size trainer, Hobbico Superstar with a .46 on the soon to be pile of sticks and Monocote. 

Been playing on the sim most of the day with the PT.40 and got a pretty good handle on it, most of the time. lol


----------



## u2fast (Dec 9, 2006)

if you need any help with your trainers, look me up. lets keep those babies from being piles of sticks as you say. barry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

u2fast said:


> if you need any help with your trainers, look me up. lets keep those babies from being piles of sticks as you say. barry


I will most likely need some help Barry. I'm pretty sure my plane will be set up right, but I may be a tad nervous since I have never flown at Scobee and with people watching. I might need some help with trim and maybe even a buddy box helper.

Edit: Ill bring my camera gear.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

WHOA!! That is one FINE Ferrari!! F355? It's no F430, but I'd drive it in a heartbeat! SWEET car Barry! VERY nice! Drooling big time over it! LOL! Asside from American Muscle, I love the Ferraris! Thanks for sharing!

PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Second day on the sim and am feeling ok.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

u2fast said:


> i am in. what is eveyone bringing out to fly. i will try to have my new panther going. oh, and did i mention, i got a new ride. barry


The new ride is sweet Barry. but I'd rather have the old ride parked behind it.:smile:

I'd really love to see that Panther too!!

EDIT: Are yo going to bring the panther in the Ferrari?

I'll have my FX50 for sure, and hopefully at least one other plane with me. I'm hoping I can have the SSE ready by then, but that may be pushing it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Remember. When you add a .46 motor to a .40 size plane, put the receiver pack towards the rear insted of the front. Or buy plenty of lead.:headknock


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Two ounces of lead in the tail and a fourth on the left wing, I am ready!:texasflag

We still up weather permitting?


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll be there, weather permitting. I already cleared my schedule. What is the weather supposed to be like? 

I have the FX50 all back together and she is flying great. I think there is still some room for a little more fine tuning, but over-all I'm pretty happy with it. The new rudder is much better. Hopefully I will have a second plane ready to go, but I'm not counting on it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

No rain predicted and hopefully not much wind.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> No rain predicted and hopefully not much wind.


Saweeeet! :cheers:

I got my Typhoon2 up and flying again. It has seen better days, but is still flying good. I'll also be briging that with me. If I don't crash it before then. lol...


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I shouldn't have said that in my last post, I crashed it today. lol..... I was flying it outside of the shop on my lunch break, just being stupid and flew it right into the ground. Broke the nose clean off, and broke the prop. I had to jump out of the way, and then it almost hit my buddy who was standing right behind me. lol... I just put a brand new gearbox in it too. I haven't looked at it yet, but as long as the gearbox is still good I will be able to fix it before Saturday. Just need some CA!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ewww!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

All fixed now.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

*Tomorrow:* Sunny skies. High 72F. Winds W at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Update on the wind. Saturday at 2:45 pm. Winds are about 25-30 mph from the south.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Saturday night @ 9:38 pm, wind is from the west @ about 6 mph.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Its *ON *babY!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

WooHoo! .

Man what a day. Weather was perfect, mid air collisons and jets. :tongue: Justin it was great finally meting you, and Barry, it was good seeing you again. Man I am hooked on planes now. lol

Did I mention I soloed? :rybka:

Got pics coming later.

I soloed.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Justins plane ready for battle, and then some wrenching.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My plane whispering,,,,

take me up Biff! take me up!

yes I flew all by myself.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

One of Barry Raborns planes. Wish I got some better shots of his jet.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I had a blast! Giant war birds, jets, dog fights to the death, a little 3D action, helis, and sport planes galore, not a bad way to spend a beautiful day out in the sun! I can't wait to do it again. I am already thinking about next weekend. I hope the weather is nice!:smile:

Gary it was good to see you again, you forget that we have met before. Your plane is flying good, and you soloed.

Andy, it was good to meet you too. I was pretty impressed with you heli, and your flying skills.

Barry, I didn't realize that was you. Next time I will introduce myself. You have some sweet planes!:cheers:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Gary it was good to see you again, you forget that we have met before.


Dangit. At the park with Drag Cars. Sorry bro.


----------



## u2fast (Dec 9, 2006)

same here justin, i got to helping a couple of guys and didnt realize you had made it. glad to see some car guys getn into airplanes. i had a blast and we need to do it again. barry


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Man I'm hooked on planes.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Gary said:


> Man I'm hooked on planes.


LOL.... What did you get this time?

I stopped at an open lot tonight after work to fly the typhoon. I think the aileron hinges let go, but whatever happened, I stuffed it hard into the ground. I don't think I will bother gluing it this time. I have all the parts I need to build a new airframe minus a fuse, so I am just going to order the fuse.

I have been looking at new fomies, found a couple that are really cool. They fly like profiles, but are built-up fuses.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)




----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Dude if you put anymore glue on that plane itll be too heavy to fly! :slimer:

No new plane. I took a vacation day Monday to work on the PT-20 fuse build and after many cuss words and a few scratch built formers, it looks pretty good. After Sunday's fun, I'm bound and determined to make this $61 pile of sticks and die crunched fuzzwood work. :work:

With my 4-stroke and transparent Monocote. :tongue:


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Cool. Are you still thinking of taking the dihedral out of the PT-20? Post some pics!


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

Remember this one. My phone takes decent pictures, wow.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)




----------



## GoFaster (May 4, 2005)

I can't believe Gary actually went and did something rc. lol I also hear that he is going racing tonight with the mini-z. WOW!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Wont make it tonight Ron. UPS guy is coming.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justinspeed79 said:


> Cool. Are you still thinking of taking the dihedral out of the PT-20? Post some pics!


Ive been taking pics as I go. Yea I plan to take out half the dihedral. Got another kit to build after that. 

Sig Four-Star .60. WooHoo! Go fast mama!!!!!


----------

